# Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​

Wie Lucasfilm Ltd. mitgeteilt hat, wird Star wars in 3D konvertiert und noch einmal den Weg in die Kinos finden, und zwar die ganze Hexalogie. Laut der Pressemitteilung eignet sich kein Film so gut für eine Wiederaufführung in 3D, wie Star Wars. Konvertiert werden die Filme von Lucas' Industrial Light & Magic, man würde die Zeit gut nutzen und den Zuschauern ein fantastisches und ästhetisches neues Filmerlebnis präsentieren.

Gerechnet werden kann mit den Neufassungen in den nächsten Jahren.

Quelle: Star Wars wird nach 3D konvertiert! - Filmstart News Trailer DVD


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Wie Neufassungen nur weil es jetzt 3D ist.  Aber für alle die es interessiert, Walt Disney will alle alten Zeichentrickfilme auch in 3D bringen!


----------



## funkyaiman (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

jop, als aler starwars fan freu ich mich xD


----------



## T4nk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Juhu, endlich gibts wieder Star Wars im Kino zu sehen 

Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, was den "nachbearbeiteten" 3D-Effekt betrifft. Die Filme wurden ja schließlich nicht in 3D aufgenommen...

Ich find es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied, ob jetzt ein Film wirklich mit speziellen 3D-Kameras aufgenommen worden ist, wie z.B. Avatar, oder ob er nur nachbearbeitet wurde, wie z.B. Kampf der Titanen (wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Avatar war in 3D gigantisch, aber bei Kampf der Titanen wurde mir teilweise schwindlig, da ich hier den Effekt nicht als so angenehm empfand.

Mal sehen wie's wird ... Aber auf jedenfall ne tolle Neuigkeit


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Darauf habe ich schon lange gewartet das endlich mal wieder die alten streifen im Kino kommen. Werde mir dann alle 6 in 3D ansehen. 

Fehlt aus meiner Sicht nur noch Zurück in die Zukunft in 3D. Dann endlich den DeLorean in 3D sehen. Habe in meinem Leben bissher nur einmal einen gesehen in Rot.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Dreht lieber mal Teile 7, 8 und 9 (Thrawn Saga) anstatt alte Filme in eine höhere Auflösung zu packen was eh keinen Sinn macht. Aus einer schlechten Grundqualität kann man keine High End Optik zaubern. Und das ist ja leider vonnöten für 3D. Zumal nachgereichte 3D Effekte eh für den Hintern sind. 
Als Star Wars Fan bin ich entsetzt.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Dreht lieber mal Teile 7, 8 und 9 (Thrawn Saga) anstatt alte Filme in eine höhere Auflösung zu packen was eh keinen Sinn macht. Aus einer schlechten Grundqualität kann man keine High End Optik zaubern. Und das ist ja leider vonnöten für 3D. Zumal nachgereichte 3D Effekte eh für den Hintern sind.
> Als Star Wars Fan bin ich entsetzt.




Es soll möglich sein, das ziemlich gut zu machen, allerdings nur mit sehr viel Arbeit, die die Star Wars Macher ja auch investieren wollen.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Es wurde ja schon einmal digitalisiert und optisch aufgewertet. Viel mehr geht da nicht mehr. Bedenke mal das die Filme teilweise über 30 Jahre alt sind. 

Ich freu mich eher auf die Serie von der definitiv 100 Teile kommen werden und mit echten Schauspielern gemacht wird anstatt dieses Clone Wars Mist für Kinder. Die Produktion ist ja schon lange am laufen und die ersten Teile kommen im nächsten Jahr zumindest in den USA im Fernsehen.


----------



## Bääängel (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Es muss gut werden, alles andere würde den extrem guten ruf der Star Wars Saga ruinieren.


----------



## T4nk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Auf der einen Seite würde ich mich über neue Star Wars-Filme freuen, aber war der 6. Teil nicht ein guter Abschluss? Imperator tot, Imperium zerstört.

In den Büchern geht die Geschichte ja ewig weiter, aber im Grunde wiederholt sich ja das Ganze nur wieder, halt nur mit neuen Charaktern und Orten etc.

Aber wenns gute Filme werden würde, mit einer wirklich guten Fortsetzung hätt' ich nix dagegen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Moment, moment...

Es kommen keinen neuen Filme. Die alten werden nur mit 3D aufgewertet.


----------



## T4nk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ja schon klar ^^

Ich meine theoretisch, wenn die Bücher und die ganzen Fortsetzungen die's ja gibt, auch verfilmt werden würde, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist.

Soweit ich weiß, hat Lucas allerdings anfangs geplant, neun Teile zu drehen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Mal kommlet neue gedreht wäre mir lieber als der 3D Müll....


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal kommlet neue gedreht wäre mir lieber als der 3D Müll....




WAS? NEVER EVER!

Star Wars bleibt so wie es ist, ein Remake wäre richtig gammelig, das würde alles zerstören! 3D ist halt der alte Film in 3D, das ist nicht schlimm. Aber Neufassungen? OMG.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Sehe ich etwas anders denn man könnte echt viel draus machen wenn aber SW Treu bleibt.


----------



## facehugger (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ich spüre förmlich schon Darth Vaders Würgegriff Mal schaun, was die Implementierung von 3D bringt, abwarten...@Kaktus: die Star Wars-Saga soll ja laut Lucas nicht fortgesetzt werden. Aber man soll ja nie nie sagen. Genug Stoff zum Verfilmen, geben ja die zahlreichen Fortsetzungen schriftlicher Natur. Ich hätte nichts dagegen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Oh mein Gott 
Erst Mist wie Saw 7 (3D) jetzt noch Star Wars...
Was noch ?
Donald Duck in  3D ?



PS:
Bin übrigens großer Saw Fan aber nur wegen Profit mal eben auf die Schnelle einen Film zu drehen find ich mist...


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders denn man könnte echt viel draus machen wenn aber SW Treu bleibt.




Daraus könnte man nichts machen, außer reines Effektkino, so wie es heute nunmal meist üblich ist, und auf das auch George Lucas setzen würde. Die alten Teile und Charaktere sind in ihrer Gestalt und Art heute dermaßen bekannt, dass auch in 100 Jahren noch kein Raum für eine Neuverfilmung wäre.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Kennt jemand von euch noch Tyber Zann? Über den wäre ein Film sicher nett^^
Tyber Zann ? Jedipedia


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch noch Tyber Zann? Über den wäre ein Film sicher nett^^
> Tyber Zann ? Jedipedia




Ja, ich hab ja Empire at War und so gespielt. Den fänd ich in der Serie ganz gut untergebracht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Das arme Star Wars!!!!

Bekommt dann jeder paar tausend Euro wenn man sich das angesehen hat? denn die neu Auflagn waren und sich immer schlechter als das Original. Ich finde ja das die erste Version von Star Wars(4 bis 6) die besten waren und die nachbearbeitete schlechter ist, obwohl bessere efeckte drin sind.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Bin ja mal gespannt wer diesmal zuerst schießt ... Han oder Greedo 

Mir haben die neuen Versionen von 4-6 auch nicht sehr gut gefallen, die neuen Computergenerierten Szenen die nachträglich eingefügt wurden sahen echt Mistig aus. 

Ich werde aber dennoch ins Kino gehen ... denn Star Wars kommt auf der Kinoleinwand und mit einem fetten Kino Soundsystem einfach am besten 

Und die alten Filme nochmal im Kino ... da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

geil, da freu ich mich ja scho riesig drauf ^^ gut, bei den alten wirds wirklich kompliziert, aber auch da wurde ja schon viel mit computern gemacht - is ja so das markenzeichen von sw. und die "projekt daten" gibts sicherlich noch, so das man von denen aus mehr oder weniger gut nen 3d film machen kann. bei der neuen trilogie seh ich da kaum probleme. is doch eh zu 90% gerendert - das wird einfach nochma gemacht, nur eben ned mit nem 2d film als output sondern als 3d fähiges filmmaterial un fertig.

also ich seh dem ganzen sehr positiv entgegen - aber über teil 7-9 würd ich mich auch freuen  wiederaufbau der "jedikultur" ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Juhu, super, endlich werden wir wieder von George Lucas abgezockt.. ich hab kaum noch damit gerechnet..


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

@DarkMo
Wie willst du bitte aus reinem 2D ein 3D Film machen ohne das alles wie Pappaufsteller wirkt? Für 3D Aufnahmen werden eigentlich spezielle Kameras verwendet die 3 Seiten gleichzeitig Filmen damit es dann auch plastisch aussieht. Ich bezweifle das hier die 3D Qualität gut sein wird sondern eher bescheiden wie in so manchem Kinofilm der mit 3D protzt aber eigentlich kein 3D beinhaltet.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @DarkMo
> Wie willst du bitte aus reinem 2D ein 3D Film machen ohne das alles wie Pappaufsteller wirkt? Für 3D Aufnahmen werden eigentlich spezielle Kameras verwendet die 3 Seiten gleichzeitig Filmen damit es dann auch plastisch aussieht. Ich bezweifle das hier die 3D Qualität gut sein wird sondern eher bescheiden wie in so manchem Kinofilm der mit 3D protzt aber eigentlich kein 3D beinhaltet.




Wenn man es richtig macht, sollen die 3D Effekte ziemlich gut sein. Bei Kampf der Titanen wurde einfach nur gepfuscht, thats it.​


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Die Computeranimierten Szenen lassen sich einfach durch neu rendern in 3D konvertieren, dafür müssen nur die Rohdaten noch existieren

Ansonsten wird es aber wohl schwer die Filme problemlos zu konvertieren


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab ja Empire at War und so gespielt. Den fänd ich in der Serie ganz gut untergebracht.


Tyber Zann ist der so ziemlich schlechteste SW-Schurke seit Jar Jar Binks.

Star Wars kann ruhig in HD und 3D kommen, aber das ist kein Grund, mir die Serie nochmal zuzulegen. Da muss schon mehr dahinterstecken, ich will noch mehr Ausstattung sehen, als bislang auf den DVDs untergebracht war.


----------



## Steff456 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



T4nk schrieb:


> In den Büchern geht die Geschichte ja ewig weiter, aber im Grunde wiederholt sich ja das Ganze nur wieder, halt nur mit neuen Charaktern und Orten etc.



Das soetwas wie die Yuuzhan Vong schon vorher da waren, ist mir neu...


----------



## Lee (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Find ich nicht schlecht, dass es nochmal rauskommt. Vielleicht schau ich mir einen der Filme auch nochmal in 3D an.


----------



## Arkogei (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Wenn man die Yuzzhan Vong oder die Thrawn Bücher verfilmen würde, wäre das echt geil. Aber auch ein Film der im Zeitraum der KOTOR Spiele spielt wäre auch geil (gerne auch in dem Style wie die TOR Cinematic Trailer). Oder ein Film über die Sith Kriege, ach es gibt so viel was man von SW noch verfilmen könnte.

Die Filme im Kino werde ich auf jedenfall anschauen, auch wenn ich es nicht gut finde, dass man mit Episode 1 anfängt und dann chronologisch weitermacht. Das macht Darth Vaders "Enthüllung" um einiges weniger schockierender.


----------



## windows (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott
> Erst Mist wie Saw 7 (3D) jetzt noch Star Wars...
> Was noch ?
> Donald Duck in  3D ?


Ich finde den Vergleich von Star Wars mit Saw irgendwie gewagt.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch noch Tyber Zann? Über den wäre ein Film sicher nett^^
> Tyber Zann ? Jedipedia


Ich fände eine Verfilmung der Thrawn Triologie, von mir aus auch mit abgeändertem Ende, besser.




Steff456 schrieb:


> Das soetwas wie die Yuuzhan Vong schon vorher da waren, ist mir neu...


Die Yuuzhan Vong sind aber auch irgendwie kein richtiges Star Wars, ich finde sie passen nicht in die Star Wars Welt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn man es richtig macht, sollen die 3D Effekte ziemlich gut sein. Bei Kampf der Titanen wurde einfach nur gepfuscht, thats it.​


 
Der Einsatz von ILM sagt doch alles. Lucas wird die 3D Sachen digital reinschlossern. Entscheident ist halt, wie gut er das hinbekommen wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Einsatz von ILM sagt doch alles. Lucas wird die 3D Sachen digital reinschlossern. Entscheident ist halt, wie gut er das hinbekommen wird.




Er schon mal gar nicht, er ist nur der Drahtzieher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Selbst das glaube ich nicht mehr, George hat schon vor Jahren den Kram abgegenen und lümmert sich um die Realisierung einer Realserie von Star Wars. Für 1 Million Dollar pro Folge.


----------



## Citynomad (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Hach Jungs und Mädels... es gibt wohl nichts was so umstritten ist wie Star Wars... außer halt ob NV oder ATI bzw. AMD oder Intel 

Ich freue mich auf SW in 3D. Ich hab's mir mal von PowerDVD in 3D darstellen lassen und das hat schon Spaß gemacht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Technik die in PowerDVD steckt Kinderkram ist im Vergleich zur Rechenkapazität und dem Originalmaterial mit dem ILM arbeiten kann, dann kann das wirklich interessant werden.

Zum Thema Episoden 7-9... Es gibt glaube ich keinen SW-Fan der sich nichts sehnlicher wünscht als die Verfilmung von Timothy Zahn's Thrawn-Trilogie. Unwahrscheinlich ist es auch nicht, dass es nochmal kommen wird, aber definitiv nicht mehr von George Lukas. Das hat dieser nämlich genau so mal vor ein paar Jahren gesagt.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ich freue mich und werde es mir ansehen und die Leute die sagen das 3d nicht vernüftig integriert werden kann liegen falsch. Hat man die richtigen Leute an der Angel bekommt man das hin. Es gibt natürlich viele Leute die ihre Arbeit nicht können weil diese die nicht mögen  oder sonstwas. Aber bei Star Wars werden da richtige Leute herangezogen und nicht irgendwelche Amateure mit Abi oder sonstwas ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Aus einer schlechten Grundqualität kann man keine High End Optik zaubern. Und das ist ja leider vonnöten für 3D. Zumal nachgereichte 3D Effekte eh für den Hintern sind.


 
Genau genommen braucht man für 3D nicht mal so viel qualität wie für einen 2D Film. Sieht man an den bald zu erscheinenden Consumer Camcordern, dort hat man für jedes Auge nur die halbe HD Auflösung zur verfügung, soll aber visuell kaum ins gewicht fallen, da das Gehirn dieses ausgleichen kann. Dennoch finde ich 3D zu überhypt, zumal man schnell beim Drehen viel falsch machen kann. Da gab es auch einige Scenen in Avatar wo z.B. Lensflares im Bild oder Spiegelungen von Fenstern in der Linse zu sehen waren, die in 3D wesentlich stärker stören, da direkt vor dem Auge gelagert im 3D-Space, als in "2D".

Klar soll die konvertierung aufwendiger sein aber gibt es denn noch aufzeichnungen mit welcher brennweite und abstand die einzelnen Einstellungen gedreht wurden? Das ist wichtig um einen realistischen 3D effekt zu erzeugen und das ist auch der Grund warum nachträglich bearbeitet Filme nie an 3D gedrehte heranreichen werden.

Probleme sehe ich auch für die 5% der Menschen, die nicht im Stande sind 3D zu sehen. Man kann jetzt sagen, das sind nicht viele aber auf die gesammte Menschheit gesehen sind das schon 350 millionen und in Deutschland sind es 4,125 millionen. Was wird aus denen? Die werden eiskalt diskriminiert, denn wie RE - Afterlife, der fast nur in 3D in die Kinos gebracht wurde.

Ich werde sicher kein Geld in eine Überzogenen Hype stecken, der mir keinen wirklichen Mehrwert bietet, denn durch 3D werden die Storys die erzählt werden keines Wegs besser.

Bald gibt man an der Kinokasse sein Gehirn ab und bekommt dafür eine Polarisationsbrille.


----------



## Superwip (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ich denke nicht, dass in absehbarer Zukunft Stoff zu Star Wars verfilmt wird, der nicht von Lucas selbst stammt...


----------



## mixxed_up (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich freue mich und werde es mir ansehen und die Leute die sagen das 3d nicht vernüftig integriert werden kann liegen falsch. Hat man die richtigen Leute an der Angel bekommt man das hin. Es gibt natürlich viele Leute die ihre Arbeit nicht können weil diese die nicht mögen  oder sonstwas. Aber bei Star Wars werden da richtige Leute herangezogen und nicht irgendwelche Amateure mit Abi oder sonstwas ihr wisst schon was ich meine.




Ja, man brauch vorallem genug Zeit um das zu machen. Hat einer die Neuaufführung von Toy Story 1 + 2 in 3D gesehen? Dafür sollen sie etwa 2 Jahre Zeit gehabt haben. Ist aber nicht wirklich zu vergleichen, da man bei Computeranimierten Filmen alles noch einmal verändern kann.

Bei Kampf der Titanen scheinen die ja nicht gerade viel Zeit gehabt zu haben, das Ergebnis sieht dementsprechend aus ...


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



> Ich fände eine Verfilmung der Thrawn Triologie, von mir aus auch mit abgeändertem Ende, besser.



Das mit Tyber Zann fänd ich gar nicht schlecht. Schließlich kennen sich Tyber und Thrawn ja. Das gäbe sicher ein paar lustige Szenen.


----------



## kazuo (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Darauf freue ich mich. Noch einmal ins Kino für Star Wars^^


----------



## Hademe (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Geil!!! Geil!!!! Geil!!!!

Die alten 3 Teile würde ich mir auf jeden Fall nochmal in 3D reinziehen. Die neuen 3 Teile find ich einfach nur für den A*sch.....!!!


----------



## Bääängel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ich hoffe, dass die Herren an oberster Stelle Recht behalten udn dass das Potential für eien gute 3D Umstezung da ist udn dass es auch ausgeschöpft wird. Nicht dass man nachehr noch solch schlampige 3D Filme hat, die einfach nur, um mitzuschwimmen, in das Format reingequetscht wurden.


----------



## henmar (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

ich freue mich einfach, alle teile mal im kino genießen zu dürfen. für teil 4-6 war ich leider (viel) zu spät dran.
solange es die original filme bleiben und die 3d-effekte kein augenkrebs verursachen finde ich, dass es garnicht so eine schlechte idee ist, alte filme erneut in die kinos zu bringen


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ich bin Stabsichtig - 3D wirkt bei mir nicht. Kann den Hype weder verstehen, noch nachvollziehen.

Guckt doch einfach aus dem Fenster - Alles in 3D, Live und in Farbe.


----------



## Sash (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

ich freu mich drauf, hoffe es gibt alle 6 am stück an einem tag hrhr...


----------



## nulchking (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Geil, darauf habe ich gewartet ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



Sash schrieb:


> ich freu mich drauf, hoffe es gibt alle 6 am stück an einem tag hrhr...




Nope, die kommen Nacheinander ins Kino.

Alle 6 am Stück geht nicht, da muss man zwischendurch schlafen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich bin Stabsichtig - 3D wirkt bei mir nicht. Kann den Hype weder verstehen, noch nachvollziehen.
> 
> Guckt doch einfach aus dem Fenster - Alles in 3D, Live und in Farbe.


jo, is ned schön für dich, aber andere sehen den effekt und das hat schon was für sich ^^ umsonst isses ja kein hype. un "ausm fenster sehen" is alltag, 3d auf der leinwand nich.

und generell finde ich, das es irgendwie zu sw passt. die alten filme haben das technisch mögliche umgesetzt und hatten glücklicherweise noch ne super story (sonst wärs nur das geworden, was es im kern is - ne "techdemo" un ned kult ^^). die wurden später nachträglich noch aufgepimpt. dann kamen die neuen 3 und die versuchten wieder das technisch mögliche auszureizen (computeranimierte charaktäre usw). un nu werden se halt wieder aufgepimpt. nix neues und gehört schon irgendwie zum guten ton, wie ich finde ^^

also ich begrüße es. wenns ******** wird, brauch man sichs ja ned anschauen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offiziell bestätigt: Star Wars kommt noch einmal in 3D in die Kinos*

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf Star Wars 3D und werde es auf jeden Fall gucken, sobald es in den Kinos ist. Ich liebe 3D!


----------

